# Lust auf Trial-Reise nach Russland? ;)



## Lenin (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,

wart ihr schon mal in Russland? Habt ihr Lust auf die Reise zu einem Trialevent nach Sankt-Petersburg? ) Es gibt eine Super-möglichkeit beides gleichzeitig zu machen!

Am 10.-11. July findet bei Sankt-Petersburg der größte Trialfestival Russlands. Jedes Jahr kommen Trialer von ganz Russland hierhin. Die ganze Sache findet findet im Ort namens Vyborg statt, deswegen heisst der Event
"Vybor Outdoor 2010". Die Stadt liegt ca. 150 km von S-Petersbrug entfernt richtung Finnland (nur 50 km von der Finnischen- bzw. EU-Grenze).
google-maps

Das Festival findet in einem Naturpark statt. Die Landschaft ist perfekt zum Trialen: viele Steine und Felsen und ein wunderschöner Ausblick auf die See.

















*Ablauf*
10.07
Wettkampf, 3 Klassen: Elite, Master u. Experten. UCI-Regeln, 20" und 26" zusammen.





ab Abend und 11.07
Party, trialen, unterhalten, spass... usw.











*Unterkunft*
Es wird direkt am Gelände gezeltet, gegrillt usw
Natürlich gibt es in der Stadt Hotels für die, die etwas mehr Komfort haben möchten.

*Anreise*
Ich würde sagen, der beste Weg wäre mit einem Auto/Bus nach Finnland zu fahren (über Dänemark und Schweden oder mit 'ner Fähre) und dann von Finnland aus über die Autobahn. Vyborg liegt nur 50 km von Finnland entfernt!!

Andere möglichkeit - Flieger Deutschland - St.Petersburg. Airberlin kostet ca. 200 Euro hin und zurück (allerdings muss man für den Bike noch mal bezahlen), russische Airlines ca.300 Euro. Wenn man vorher bescheid sagt, kann jemand euch am Flughafen abholen oder zumindest treffen.

Und da ihr schon in Russland seid, empfielt es sich auf jeden Fall Sankt-Petersburg anzuschauen! Es ist eine sehr schöne Stadt mit toller Architektur, vielen Museen usw. Ausserdem ist Anfang July die Zeit der "Weissen Nächte" - Nachts wird es kaum dunkel, man kann die ganze Nacht lang draussen Spazieren. 





Für die Unterkunft in S-Petersburg kann ich einen günstigen Hostel in der Innenstadt anbieten.

Normalerweise kommen alle Trialer schon ein paar Tage vorher an, meistens gibt es noch eine geile City-Session vor dem Festival. 

*Visum*
Für die Reise nach Russland wird ein Visum benötigt. Man kann es an der Botschaft (Bonn???) machen, aber leichter geht es über ein Reisebüro.
Ich kenne z.B. eine Reisebüro in Kassel, die ein russisches Visum machen. Preis ca. 60 - 100 Euro (wenn ich mich nicht irre), je nach dem, wie schnell man's macht.

Also, hier gibt es noch meeehr Fotos:
Fotos1
Fotos2
und ein kleiner [ame=http://www.vimeo.com/12248901]Fernsehbericht[/ame]. Die Spache versteht man natürlich nicht, aber man sieht die Szene.


Wenn ihr noch keine Urlaubspläne habt, seid ihr herzlich willkommen in Sankt-Petersburg!
Bei allen Fragen bitte hier schreiben, oder PN, oder info[at]trial-ru.ru
Ich beantworte sie gerne


----------



## siede. (3. Juni 2010)

'n Traum mal wieder in Russland vorbei zu schaun, was aber wiederum vorerst nur ein Traum beiben muss...

Ich freu mich auf ein Video - falls eins gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Americanpittbul (3. Juni 2010)

Wie war wie war. Ein Traum wäre das schon aber der Urlaub ist leider schon gebucht. Findet das jedes Jahr statt? Man kann ja statt Flugzeug und Co hin trialen :-D

Gruß amp


----------



## Lenin (4. Juni 2010)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Findet das jedes Jahr statt?



ja, das findet seit 2007 jedes Jahr Anfang Juli (das 1. o. 2. Wochenende, je nach dem Wettkampfskalender) statt. 2011 wird der Festival zum 5. mal stattfinden. Zu diesem Anlass werden wird uns was besonderes einfallen lassen


----------

